# Any USBGA members on this forum?



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

USBGA has not really taken off in NC or the east coast for that matter and I am wondering how many of you are active members and attend shows?

Furthermore you may be able to clear up a question or three I have.

thanks!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I am not but there are a bunch!! And welcome to the forum!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We're USBGA as well as ABGA & yes do show when possible. So far there have been two that I know of but one was only a one day at a fair so no bucks & he is the one I'd like a few more points for.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We are members with both as well. I show more with ABGA but 1 show a year or so with USBGA a year.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I am a USBGA member, and am becoming an ABGA member this year as well. We have not done any sanctioned shows yet. Just fairs, but are looking to start in 2014.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

So a question to all that are members of USBGA...do you notice a lot of differences in the judging and shows compared to ABGA? their breed standards are a bit different. 

Reason I ask, I am looking into being a USBGA member and would like feedback. 

thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I prefer ABGA shows WAAAAY more than USBGA. They seem much more official and coordinated. I go to very few USBGA shows, but haven't loved any of them. I haven't seen a difference with the breed standards however. All the USBGA judges except 1 that I know and love seem very inconsistent and almost unsure about what they are talking about. Course I know an ABGA judge like that too...  

If the USBGA shows weren't the closest shows to me, I wouldn't go. Just my opinion though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

USBGA seems to prefer the "improved" American with longer necks. Personally I like the old SA style a whole lot better. They carry meat on their bones.
In my opinion Boer goats are made for meat, not style. We don't eat pretty. A goat is a goat on the hook.
Though I have a few dual registered I pick & choose who goes to what & leave the big uns home when it's USBGA.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Actually I was thinking the opposite... maybe it is just the different judges we've shown under!?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Could very well be Victoria.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

That is why i really ask...to be honest...I am considering going for the USBGA judging certification BUT i dont understand their rules at ALL.

You cant be certified as a judge for any other organization...yet they recognize other organizations papers for the goats...doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure it does. More $ for them to accept goats from other registries. A judge affiliated anywhere else? A natural conflict of interest.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

As little representation as they have in NC and the east coast in general, you would think they would welcome such ambassadors.


----------

